

Worst Design Failures - mtreder
http://blog.uxpin.com/2837/10-worst-design-failures-of-all-times/

======
ekianjo
Windows Mobile? Worst OS ever? Why ? It was very usable with a stylus, and you
could do tons of what you now do on the iPhone like 5 years earlier (or more).
It was not perfect but it certainly was not bad.

Google Wave ? Bad usability ? Where? No reasons given.

Sony Remote for Google TV -> what's wrong with it? You don't like having a
keyboard? Again, no reason given, just a picture that is supposed to explain
everything.

Shitty Blogspam. The author did not even sign with his name (because they are
several of them in About Us) so I guess he's not too proud of his shitty list.

~~~
mtreder
OK than. Couple of reasons - Windows Mobile was a single worse case of Fits
Law violation. Small interface elements hard to reach even with stylus. I
remember that one of my test devices was HTC Diamond. I don't recall slower,
uglier mobile device. Apart from that UI guidelines were a joke. Microsoft
tried to fit Windows into a mobile device and failed. Phone 8 is a completely
new approach. Just try to compare them.

Google Wave failed to address one particular useful 'use case'. The interface
was a mess and people didn't know what to do with it.

Sony Remote? It was actually canceled and changed because of problems with
usability. Lots of buttons with lack of clear information architecture -
straight way to design hell.

Each and one of mentioned devices could be throughly analyzed. I just thought
it will be more fun to list them :).

Thanks for comment anyway.

~~~
scholia
Assertive overstatements are no substitute thought or analysis. I'm glad it
was fun for you. It wasn't fun for me. More a case of "Why is this idiot
wasting my time?"

------
jaryd
For those of you who are annoyed by the shutdown/restart processes in Windows
8, consider adding some shortcuts to your desktop and start menu to make this
process 1-click[1]:

Shutdown: Right-click on the desktop, click "New > Shortcut" and enter
"shutdown /s /t 0"

Restart: Right-click on the desktop, click "New > Shortcut" and enter
"shutdown /r /t 0"

You can change the icon to look more appropriate, and pin this to the start
menu or task bar.

[1]: [http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-add-windows-8-shutdown-
rest...](http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-add-windows-8-shutdown-restart-
shortcuts-to-start-screen-taskbar-and-desktop/)

~~~
scholia
I think ordinary users are supposed to press the (physical) on/off button.
That's really simple.

~~~
RossM
Although this only suspends the machine (by default, as far as I remember the
only other option is hibernate).

~~~
scholia
Yes. Push the power button and your Windows 8 machine should resume in about
two seconds, and even after hibernating overnight, come back in less than 20
seconds.

You don't want users to turn it off, and they shouldn't really need to restart
it more often than Microsoft Update does already. Hiding away the reboot
process is therefore a useful bit of design....

------
scholia
This bit of obvious linkbait would look less stupid if the headline read "10
of the Worst Gadget Design Failures of the Past 10 Years", though it still
wouldn't show much knowledge of gadgets....

------
davewasthere
The worst spelling of all time as well. The sheer number of errors in that
'article' made my eyes bleed.

------
grzaks
I would personally add iOS7 to the list.

~~~
filip01
Why?

~~~
grzaks
It's just matter of personal preferences. I find it step backward. But maybe
it's more aesthetic issue than UX. As I said - subjective opinion.

